# HELP! CD Changer stopped working!!



## FarSide792 (Jul 12, 2005)

So yesterday I was looking to see how you take the stock RF headunit out in my GFs 2005 1.8s Sentra and after i got the top part of the dash off I found all the screws and pulled out the bracket holding the RF headunit and the 6 disc changer (which all worked just fine before this little adventure). I didn't unplug anything, but when I put it all back in and screwed it all down I turned the car back on and noticed that no lights were on the CD changer (it should have had all the lights lit up...it was full of CDs). You can't press the eject button (nothing happens) you cant press any of the number buttons (nothing happens) but if you push the button on the headunit that changes to "CD Chgr" it will play whatever CD was loaded last (just happens to be #3). You can skip around songs and play it just like you would any other CD, but you can't eject it nor are any lights on the CD changer lit up.....Can someone offer some help!??! Might this be covered by warranty? (she got the car 12/2004) Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------

